# O Crikey!



## Sugartits and H (May 12, 2019)

Hello all,

Well, we've joined this site and we haven't even bought our camper yet. Actually, we haven't even spent a night in one, although this will change in early June when we rent our first van and head towards Studland bay then beyond. Any suggestions for places to park would be gratefully received.

You may have guessed, we're complete novices, total campervan virgins. But neither of us have been so excited about a new adventure as we are about this one. We're going to buy our van, probably this summer, but we have so much to learn, this is where you guys (hopefully) come in. We're going to comb these threads first, then start a "Stupid Question" thread in the hope that you will take pity on a pair of eejits and help out. For example, we haven't a clue what the difference is between a 2 or 3 way fridge, You get our drift?

Still reading? I'll go to the foot of our stairs! Maybe we could become friends.

Kindest regards,

Christine and Craig


----------



## izwozral (May 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome. There are no stupid questions but expect some stupid answers!


----------



## runnach (May 13, 2019)

Welcome, We all started somewhere mostly "clueless" All made daft mistakes and still do ! .....So pull up a chair and marvel at this clandestine voodoo style black magic.

Have fun 

Channa


----------



## winks (May 13, 2019)

Only one stupid question. “D’You fancy another?”

Welcome to the funny farm. 

Cheers

H


----------



## yorkslass (May 13, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Dezi (May 13, 2019)

Sugartits and H said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well, we've joined this site and we haven't even bought our camper yet. Actually, we haven't even spent a night in one, although this will change in early June when we rent our first van and head towards Studland bay then beyond. Any suggestions for places to park would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...





Worry not, you will be in good company.

Dezi  :camper::cheers:


----------



## Makzine (May 13, 2019)

Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :wave:


----------



## witzend (May 13, 2019)

Hi hope you enjoy the new van don't be any rush visit a lot of dealers and shows to see which layout suits you Enjoy

The fridge is 1 gas, 2- 240 volt or 3- 12 volt 3 different power  supply's


----------



## phillybarbour (May 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, feel free to ask. However many questions have been asked before and you can search by using the the search box in the top right corner. Sometimes it’s better to go in the advanced search and tick re your subject in the Title Only.


----------



## Full Member (May 13, 2019)

*A Very Warm Welcome.........*

………...Christine and Craig.

I notice that you've jumped right on in and become full members so the best way to start looking for places to stay is to explore the 'POI Map' button to be found just under the 'WILD CAMPING' banner at the top of every page.

You've chosen an interesting username...……………………. I'm wondering what the 'H' stands for?

Colin


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 13, 2019)

Hello and welcome aboard, Christine & Craig  :wave:


----------



## Lee (May 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome. 
Hears your first bit of advice, when choosing a motorhome,  choose it for yourselves first and family second.
Have a great time looking for your van and don't worry about asking questions.
I can't help with Studland but hopefully someone will be along to help soon.


----------



## Gnomus (May 13, 2019)

Hi, Due to caring responsibilities am unable to get out as much this year, and I miss it, stumbling across places you would never otherwise visit is my favourite thing. On the van, I value storage space over an oven or microwave, which has so far only been used as a bread bin. The only other thing is the ability to have a permanent bed. Its good that the missus can sleep in and I can move about, also not having to make the bed every day is good for scruffy types like me. You can also use the bed to park stuff out of the way or spread an OS map out on. The van is based on the Eldis 125 not too large and under the bed at the back is a storage area accessible from outside which I also like.
I picked the van at the Birmingham show, it was good to compare the range of vans available on the same day, once we had worked out some must haves and priorities to narrow things down a bit. 
Good Luck


----------



## Sugartits and H (May 13, 2019)

Well, thank you all for your kind welcomes. Colin, the H may well be revealed. We actually ran out of spaces.

Christine and Craig.

Ps. The H isn't very interesting really.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 13, 2019)

The choice of van is VERY personal, but everything in the van is at the expense of something else.
In other words, you must decide exactly what is important to YOU.
Do you need a microwave or more storage, do you prefer a fixed bed or are you happy to use the sofas, do you have any children to consider, how independent do you want to be, are you prepared to fit solar panels for electricity or are you happy to plug into the mains at a campsite.
There are literally thousands of options available to you, so don’t go buying the first van you see. Take your time, maybe come along to a Meet, if there is one near you, and most people are happy to discuss their vans and show you round, with maybe a coffee as well!
Or go along to the Motorhome Show at the NEC and wander in and out of hundreds of different shapes, sizes and design options, under one roof.
The world is your oyster, take your time, enjoy choosing and most of all........ have fun!


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 13, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## jeanette (May 13, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## linkshouse (May 14, 2019)

You'll find loads of useful and entertaining information here. There are occasional spats but that's all part of the entertainment!

I'm sure you will love motorhoming and wild camping in particular.

The POI map on the website is great but definitely get the app onto whatever device you use, it is the business. Then use Google Earth to further explore the areas that you're interested in.

Phill


----------



## peter palance (May 14, 2019)

*welcome*



Sugartits and H said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well, we've joined this site and we haven't even bought our camper yet. Actually, we haven't even spent a night in one, although this will change in early June when we rent our first van and head towards Studland bay then beyond. Any suggestions for places to park would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...



welcome to the house of fun, ok pj


----------



## Stanski (May 14, 2019)

*Change your name*



Sugartits and H said:


> Well, thank you all for your kind welcomes. Colin, the H may well be revealed. We actually ran out of spaces.
> 
> Christine and Craig.
> 
> Ps. The H isn't very interesting really.



Get rid of it and the "and" - leaves a much more interesting Title.  Better than Man boobs - hee hee.


----------

